# New York Knicks @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*New York Knicks* *(6-12) *​*Knicks Roster**
Knicks Stats* 





 * @*














*Phoenix Suns** (12-5)*

*Suns Roster* 
*Suns Stats* 

​


*Dec 9th, 10:00 PM ET/7:00PM PT ESPN - America West Arena - Phoenix, AZ​ *


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought the Suns were gonna be at the Knicks. 

Thats why I thought it would be hard.

But now I know the Knicks will be at the Suns arena. I think we'll win this one with ease.


Suns seem to play better D at home. 

I won't beable to see it (Practice)

So someone post what they thought of the game.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

It's America* West Arena


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm... I thought we would have won it regardless of where we played. However, it is true that it should be an easier game since it's at home. Hopefully, we won't have to spend too much energy in the game, since we're goin to be facin the Clips on Sat, and that's going to be a big game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The Matrix Effect said:


> It's America* West Arena



yea, oops


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> I thought the Suns were gonna be at the Knicks.
> 
> Thats why I thought it would be hard.
> 
> ...



You could tape it or see a replay on ESPN later cuz they usually show one but it's editted. 

It woulda been a ***** for Suns to go cross country to NY and then to LA haha.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> yea, oops


No worries...I figured it was a typo...just looking out


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> You could tape it or see a replay on ESPN later cuz they usually show one but it's editted.
> 
> It woulda been a ***** for Suns to go cross country to NY and then to LA haha.


Yeah it would have. 

I see this game as a fun one because of the former Suns on the team (Q, and Steph) and Channing Frye coming back to AZ. I believe we are a much better team than the Knicks right now and we should win, but we CANNOT go in to this game thinking like that, or we will lose.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The Matrix Effect said:


> Yeah it would have.
> 
> I see this game as a fun one because of the former Suns on the team (Q, and Steph) and Channing Frye coming back to AZ. I believe we are a much better team than the Knicks right now and we should win, but we CANNOT go in to this game thinking like that, or we will lose.



Well, sadly, Q isn't making the trip because his brother Lee got shot and killed this week when he and their father were held up by 2 robbers in Chicago. I hope they catch the robbers and they rot in hell.

Yeah, it'll be interesting to see Steph since he proclaimed himself best PG and Channing Frye (I'm a Wildcat fan, although we're gonna suck this yr). But I thought Frye was gonna be a solid pro though as he's shown so far. Not many liked him much, and thought it was a mockery that he was going lotto.

It's one of those games where if we win it's no big deal but if we lose we look bad. Can't fall asleep or over look em. I'm sure we won't.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> It woulda been a ***** for Suns to go cross country to NY and then to LA haha.



lol, I was thinking that. 

"Suns have to go to NY and back to LA? Daaaaang."


Good thing they don't. :cheers:


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Poor Q. He is a great guy yet has had a terrible year. Every thing is going wrong for him. He gets traded from Phx, gets stuck in a ****ty basketball situation in NYC, Brandy breaks up with him, his AZ house plans go up in smoke, and now this. I hope things get better for him. He deserves it. He is a great guy.


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

I am very excited about this game for one major reason: Leandro Barbosa. I heard rumors that he might be back for this game, and if he is, then there could be no better timing. This game allows the Suns to see how well Barbosa is playing since the injury and possibly adjust the line-up accordingly when it comes time to play the Clippers which is the most pivotal game of the week for them.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

subliminal yogurt said:


> I am very excited about this game for one major reason: Leandro Barbosa. I heard rumors that he might be back for this game, and if he is, then there could be no better timing. This game allows the Suns to see how well Barbosa is playing since the injury and possibly adjust the line-up accordingly when it comes time to play the Clippers which is the most pivotal game of the week for them.


He won't. The latest reports are coming in that he's still feeling pain in his ankle. He could be back for the Clipper game however.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Should be a win. I wish Amare was around, I wanted to see Channing Frye even attempt to try guard him


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> He won't. The latest reports are coming in that he's still feeling pain in his ankle. He could be back for the Clipper game however.


Ah, darn. That's too bad. Thanks for the heads up, though.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I can't believe I'm the first to mention we get throwback unis tonight. Those will be cool, but I guess I'm just easy to please in some circumstances.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm looking forward to the jersies. Should be pretty cool


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

subliminal yogurt said:


> I am very excited about this game for one major reason: Leandro Barbosa. I heard rumors that he might be back for this game, and if he is, then there could be no better timing. This game allows the Suns to see how well Barbosa is playing since the injury and possibly adjust the line-up accordingly when it comes time to play the Clippers which is the most pivotal game of the week for them.


Welcome to the board man! Few great posts already, we hope you stick around through the season. Yeah, I can't wait until Leandro gets back. I hope he can soon get back to where he was when he got hurt. Jim Jackson is probably going to DNP a couple games again. His play certainly hasn't earned him minutes over Leandro, but it'd be nice if we could fit Jackson in there somewhere so he doesn't get too distraught.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like this throwback jersey hasn't brought up any luck. We are doing horribly so far... 2nd quarter. Knicks up 8. WTF!!!!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok, that's a great way to finish the quarter!!!! 46-44 Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Knicks came to play tonight while we look a little sloppy and flat. But we're getting the open shots though at least. Hope we can turn it on in 2nd half.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Nash gets the open court almost every single time he does pick and roll. Everyone is so cold...especially Marion. I think Nash should just find his way to score. His shooting % is the highest so far. 

Barbosa made a great shot. We needed that. 

Marion's shooting is beyound horrible. Some of the shots are not even close. Did he hurt his wrist? 

Kurt Thomas' shot is very flat. Almost all of his shots are wide open. He needs to make them. 

Diaw is good so far. Bell's shooting is off too. 

Man, we need to beat Knicks.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh god.... what is Marion doing tonight!!!! So many careless mistakes. 

We are down 1.... darn it. Now Nash has to play 35" mins. We should have blown them out and rest the starters for tomorrow.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

yes beat the Knicks


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Nash gets the open court almost every single time he does pick and roll. Everyone is so cold...especially Marion. I think Nash should just find his way to score. His shooting % is the highest so far.
> 
> Barbosa made a great shot. We needed that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I think it's a good experience to play one of these games for later on. Find a way to just grind it out when we're not on our game. We need to be on our game tomorrow though. 

We need Barbosa, and Nash to go to the hoop more. We haven't even attempted a goddamn FT yet lol.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

House hits 2 in a row


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Eddie House!!!!!!!!!! He is like the battery bunny. He brings lots of energy to the team. I like!!!! 

Diaw, please shoot the ball when there's only 2s left!!!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, but I think it's a good experience to play one of these games for later on. Find a way to just grind it out when we're not on our game. We need to be on our game tomorrow though.
> 
> We need Barbosa, and Nash to go to the hoop more. We haven't even attempted a goddamn FT yet lol.


Holy!!! We haven't even attempted a FT yet!! Oh my. 

This is when we need Amare the most. Kurt needs to improve his outside shooting soon. His shot is just so flat.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Diaw!!!! Yes!! We finally have two FT!!!! 

Has there been any game where the team doesn't have any FT??


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Holy!!! We haven't even attempted a FT yet!! Oh my.
> 
> This is when we need Amare the most. Kurt needs to improve his outside shooting soon. His shot is just so flat.



lol yeah now we are.

And exactly on Amare comment. Kurt actually shot poorly early on season but he started to pick it up. And tonight he hasn't done that well though.

But like I said, this is a good experience for us when we're not playing that well. Try and grind out a win somehow.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I like the uniforms.

Diaw continues to impress me, same goes for Nash.

The jumpers aren't falling tonight, but overall another solid performance.

Nice 3 ball by Bell, that should be the dagger!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> lol yeah now we are.
> 
> And exactly on Amare comment. Kurt actually shot poorly early on season but he started to pick it up. And tonight he hasn't done that well though.
> 
> But like I said, this is a good experience for us when we're not playing that well. Try and grind out a win somehow.


We look so uninterested in the first quarter. Shots weren't falling and we didn't play solid defense. 


Bell for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We need to close this one right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> I like the uniforms.
> 
> Diaw continues to impress me, same goes for Nash.
> 
> ...



I'm not too fond of the uni's. Usually when teams change it up like this they end up losing.


Who's winning the Sen-Canucks game? haha. Last I saw it was 2-1 Canucks. That was my pick for the Cup. Be good for Canada if it happened.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> I'm not too fond of the uni's. Usually when teams change it up like this they end up losing.
> 
> 
> Who's winning the Sen-Canucks game? haha. Last I saw it was 2-1 Canucks. That was my pick for the Cup. Be good for Canada if it happened.


It's the most intense game this year probably. 2-2 Nucks and they are on a 5 on 3...5 minutes to go.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Somebody needs to shoot the ball. I can tell Nash is tired... not a good sign especially we've got Clippers tomorrow. 

Kurt Thomas should have driven in to draw fouls or whatever. Man... this is where we need Amare to draw some fouls. 

Marbury sits down?!!! The look on his face is priceless.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Nash is so cold right now.... darn it. 


3pt lead... 31s to go. We have some great stops. Now we need more!!!!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

looks like marbury will have his revenge on kurt thomas on another day.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 85-81. 9 in a row now. Battle for first place tomorrow against the Clippers.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

It's an ugly win but I'll take any W!!! Hopefully the team is not too tired for tomorrow. 

Two huge FT from Nash. 

Eddie House was great. We needed that energy. 

Diaw is very solid. 

Marion has pretty good defense and rebound but his shooting is a big D. I wonder if he hurts his wrist?

Bell shows the toughness we need!!! 

Kurt Thomas rebounds really well for us. 

Barbosa looks like he needs time to come back. 

Jones had a 3 that came in at the right moment. 


Now, Clipper next!


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Phew......that game scared me. That few freethrows and still pulling it out is insane.

Kurt Thomas impressed me with his defense and rebounding. Turning into one of my favorite players. Did anyone see him in the Knicks huddle at the end of the game?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Glad we won it.. but goodness did we play sloppy... Hopefully, this sloppiness won't carry into tomorrow's game, even though we will be a little bit winded.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I never thought it was possible for a win to suck, but that's what happened tonight. How can anyone go 3 1/2 quarters without a free throw ATTEMPT?!? Stupid high-market teams.

In another lame moment, the Team Shop only had the throwbacks in kid sizes. :brokenhea 

On a more positive note, my mom met Boris Diaw's mom in the shop. That was pretty cool. Good thing my mom took French in high school.


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Welcome to the board man! Few great posts already, we hope you stick around through the season. Yeah, I can't wait until Leandro gets back. I hope he can soon get back to where he was when he got hurt. Jim Jackson is probably going to DNP a couple games again. His play certainly hasn't earned him minutes over Leandro, but it'd be nice if we could fit Jackson in there somewhere so he doesn't get too distraught.


Thank you for the welcome. It's great to be here. 

I'm still trying to get the hang of this forum, and there are a lot of things that I am completely confused by like my "points" and "reputation." I have no idea what those things mean, but I am having a lot of fun.

You gotta feel sorry for Jim Jackson. Last season, he was our main go-to-guy off the bench, and now that we're much deeper, he hardly sees the light of day. Hopefully he's not taking it too hard, though.


----------

